# Sunset Group Scam



## exposethescam@sunsetroyalhotel (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Info on Sunset Resorts, Cancun & Playa del Carmen*

*To all those who were scammed by the Sunset Group:*

I read something on http://www.mescam.com/refund.htm, that states, "..._you need to remember that all of these timeshare and vacation package companies are businesses. In the end they will do what is best for their business.  They are trying to make a profit and in the end you need to make it more profitable for them to refund your money.  If you can threaten their business and their image by telling enough people, they will refund your money to shut you up, because they always have a dozen more tourists/suckers on the next flight down to Mexico_." 

This is exactly what I plan to do.

----------------------
As you know, the websites operated by the Sunset Group are gross misrepresentations of the _real_ Sunset Group.  Their websites...
http://www.sunsethotels.net 
http://www.royalsunset.com
http://www.sunsetlagoon.com
http://www.spafishermen.com
...have no mention of their fraudalent sales tactics nor do they warn future guests to beware of the thugs they hire as salesmen.  
-----------------------

I want to expose the Sunset Group and for this effort, I have purchased the following domain names:

http://www.sunsetroyalhotel.com
http://www.sunsetlagoonmarina.com
http://www.sunsetfishermensresort.com 

I would like to make these websites into forums for people to comment about the "real" Sunset Group.  Pretty much, I would like these websites to be the ones people visit first when looking up anything regarding Sunset Group hotels.  They will feature a section for "Traveler Comments".  In this comments section, disappointed Sunset Group Timeshare owners or anyone else who has had to deal with those bastard salesmen of the Sunset Group could comment on the ruthless business tactics of the Sunset Group.  The websites will have pictures of the hotels, the addresses, telephone numbers, contact information, the names of a number of salesmen working for the Sunset Group and hopefully a few pictures of these salesmen.  Also, a detailed description of the Sunset Groups sales tactics will be on the websites. 

If anyone would like to help with this effort, please send any photos you may have or any other information that will help me get these sites up and running as soon as possible.  Specifically, I am looking for names and photos of salesmen and pictures of the hotels themselves.  (I want this site to be as legitimate as possible so we won't be able to use any copyrighted photos or intellectual property.)  

I have only limited experience with building websites, so if someone can help me build some of the HTML code for a website blog, that will be great!

If you would like to help, please e-mail me at exposethescam@sunsetroyalhotel.com 

Thank you for your help.


----------



## Annita (May 4, 2006)

Good for you for doing this!
People really need to heed this warning.  I also hope that everybody who has been scammed already, gets their money back before the Sunset Group goes down like Sol Caribe did a few years ago...


----------



## jules54 (May 5, 2006)

Good job! Go get um. I hope you see results. I own with the sunset group, but bought resale so I knew some of the problems that excisted with the group. It is amazing when you sit around the pool talking to other owners how many people believe the same lies about rental income. I have tried a few times to explain this does not work, but people just won't listen. You know the old saying you can buy them books, but you can't make them read them.


----------



## royalholidayclubbed (May 6, 2006)

... or as the other old saying goes: "You can lead a horse to water but a pencil must be led" - gues where that came from!...no major prizes awarded unfortunately!

But as for Sunset and others like them, it is time they were all taken down. I have a gripe with RHC and promote a site to provide them with some negative image . . . could also do with some more stories and involvement, but gets a good number of hits.... most of which come from people looking for RHC - however, more people should be getting involved to stop these morons from their slimy sales sales tactics and conning innocent "lambs-to-the-slaughter".

One group of almost three hundered people is now working towards a class action style suite against RHC with the promise of getting them out of doing business in the US - and this means their collection agencies too - hope it will succeed. It is also promoting their poor sales tactics and poor service to their worldwide affiliates - "Watch this Space!".

If we all put our grain of sand together perhaps we can one day build a mountain.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 6, 2006)

royalholidayclubbed said:
			
		

> ...
> If we all put our grain of sand together perhaps we can one day build a mountain.


Sometimes when yoiu put all of your grains of sand together, all you get is an ant farm.


----------



## royalholidayclubbed (May 6, 2006)

Ant farm: Mountain
Glass half empty: Glass half full ?


PS: You may wish to post your information on Sunset across the pond on:

http://www.thetimeshareforum.com/index.php?option=com_joomlaboard&Itemid=28&func=showcat&catid=8

This sections specializes in scams and complaints.

PPS: Strange fact:
U know, the weight of all the ants in the world is equivalent to the weight of all human beings !


----------

